
Coinbase Adds Support for PayPal and Credit Cards - jrbedard
https://blog.coinbase.com/2016/06/22/coinbase-adds-support-for-paypal-and-credit-cards/
======
jswny
Two of the worst payment companies who love to screw over consumers all in one
place, sounds amazing!

I can just imagine getting both my Coinbase account and my PayPal account
frozen at the same time for something that one of them didn't like. 2-for-1!

I've long since left Coinbase since they locked my account and started
emailing me asking me to verify my actions because they believed I was
engaging in gambling and other actions against their terms. I couldn't even
buy an anonymous currency from them without having them actively scrutinize
and track what I did with said currency. No thanks.

~~~
strathmeyer
It's their duty as a financial entity. You weren't smart enough to use
bitcoins.

~~~
jswny
I see where you are coming from. However, PayPal is involved in multiple
lawsuits at the moment and previously so I would beg to differ that some of
the things that they do are over the line:
[https://www.accountholdsettlement.com/](https://www.accountholdsettlement.com/)
(one example).

Also, yes I was stupid to trust a place like Coinbase. There are plenty of
other ways I could get Bitcoin (I do this now), however, I remain disappointed
in the way that Coinbase has begun to evolve.

